# Beverage bottles and some color



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are some of the beverage bottles that I have in my collection and other Baltimore stuff.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

STEINKE & KORNAHRENS SODA WATER CHARLESTON SC


 Beautiful Color-


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Cobalt Blue Steinke & Kornahrens Eight Sided Pontiled Soda Water


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking Good[]-----i like the picture also!  ~~Fred


----------



## LC (Jan 13, 2013)

You have some really great looking bottles Marc , and they display great on that mantle . Thanks for showing them .
 Visited an Uncle in Ellicot City years ago , never saw a town layed out like that one was . What a hill through town ! Bought a Newspaper from where they had a flood there year ago . On the front page they showed someone buried in mud, all you could see was their feet sticking out , could not believe they would actually put a picture like that on the front page of the newspaper .


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Another display.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanksgiving 1899 November 28th


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Baltimore Beer Advertisement 

 THE SUNDAY HEROLD BALTIMORE DECEMBER 17, 1899

 JF WIESSNER & SONS


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

LAST ONE


 1909 THANKSGIVING DINNER

 WIESSNERS SUPERLATIVE BEER


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> You have some really great looking bottles MarcÂ , and they display great on that mantle . Thanks for showing them .
> Visited an Uncle in Ellicot City years ago , never saw a town layed out like that one was . What a hill through town ! Bought a Newspaper from where they had a flood there year ago . On the front page they showed someone buried in mud, all you could see was their feet sticking out , could not believe they would actually put a picture like that on the front page of the newspaper .


 
 Thanks, Louis.  That was a great picture from the flood.  I have one too.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Looking Good[]-----i like the picture also!  ~~Fred


 

 Thanks, Fred.


----------

